# goex 3f black powder



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 6lbs of 3f in bulk will sell it by the lb for $17 lb.
you will need to have your own container . you can use 3f in rifles if you want to it doesn't really matter.
call or text 
doug @ 8016038296


----------

